# Tie, pocket square and navy suit combo



## scorps (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi everyone

Am looking for people's advice - would appreciate any comments.


Do you think the royal blue tie or the navy tie goes better with this suit? If neither colour goes - which colour would you go for?
Does the tie bar which spans the full width of the tie look better or the one that spans 3/4 of the width?
I personally think the looks good with either the royal or - any other recommendations which you would go with?

Many thanks


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

Both ties go, but, personally, I think it's too much blue (monochromatic as drlivingston described it). The royal blue tie is better than the navy tie because, the navy tie, in addition to being too much blue, is also too much of the same blue (which is even more monochromatic than any type of blue other than navy). I would go with a tie that is either burgundy, green, red, silver or yellow, to give more variation in color. A tie that is gold (which is actually a very dark tan-almost light brown ) or bronze (which is actually a very light brown-just as close to tan as gold is to light brown) also works and, of course, gives more variation in color.

With a navy suit, I suggest avoiding a tie in all types and shades of aqua, teal and turquoise (all of which are 1/2 blue, 1/2 green) and blue ties. Ties in all types and shades of these colors are too monochromatic (especially if the shirt is any type and shade of aqua, blue, teal or turquoise). I also suggest avoiding ties in black, white and all shades of dark gray. A black tie just clashes. A white tie makes you look like you're making communion (especially with a white shirt). A tie in all shades of dark gray looks cheap (not cheap looking in general, just cheap looking with a navy suit). A tie in any shade of medium gray is merely adequate.

However, a black tie with a suit in any shade of gray looks great, but only for black tie optional events, funerals and wakes and memorial services. Ties in all shades of dark gray look good to great with suits in any shade of light gray. Ties in all shades of medium gray look boring with suits in any shade of gray. Of course, ties in all shades of light gray look good to great with suits in any shade of dark gray.

The white pocket square is fine, FWIW.

I agree with tocqueville that the tie bar with the vest is too much. Just like Earl of Ormonde said, instead of a tie bar, go with a tie pin. However, I would wear the tie pin 1/2 way between the vest and the tie knot and not just under the dimple (as Earl of Ormonde suggested). However, if you are wearing a frock suit, morning suit, odd frock coat or odd morning coat, then the tie pin just under the tie dimple is the only way to go. Under all circumstances, the tie pin should not be too showy, as that would be overkill (with or without the vest). At the same time, the tie pin should not too subtle either, as that would be boring (also with or without the vest).


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I question the use of a tie clip with a waistcoat. I think it's redundant and too much. But i have no experience with either...


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Not a fan of tie clips either, and the second is too much like the suit. I'd go for a burgundy (no doubt some here would specifically recommend burgundy grenadine).


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

You are painting with a far too monochromatic brush. Broaden your color palette!! That is, unless you are going for the well-dressed mortician look. It is a good-looking suit. Oddly enough, it is going to take a little contrast to make it come together. Like Tocqueville has suggested, the tie bars are overkill IMHO. Spend some time looking at the "what are you wearing" threads to get a feel for incorporating color into your wardrobe.


----------



## ledfortr (Jul 24, 2013)

StephenRG said:


> Not a fan of tie clips either, and the second is too much like the suit. I'd go for a burgundy (no doubt some here would specifically recommend burgundy grenadine).


^+1
I would do pretty much anything at the link below
https://www.brooksbrothers.com/mens...ed&prefn3=style&prefv3=Traditional (3¼" - 4")

Lean toward a non blue accent color, if you don't do a solid tie. I think gold looks very classic as an accent to navy. 
Navy is pretty versatile, you can pretty much pull anything off but black.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

The navy tie looks best. A deep purple tie or even deep gold,bronze would also work. 
Lose the tiebar, one does not wear a tiebar with a waistcoat. Use a tiepin instead, high up, just below the dimple.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I also think you want to move away from the blue and bluish ties. I'm not a fan of tie clips either. It does not look good with the vest, etc. I agree that it is too much.


----------



## alphadelta (Oct 2, 2007)

Three solids (suit, shirt and tie) are too much IMO. I would pair the suit and shirt with a burgundy or red tie with some pattern and texture -- pin dots, paisley, etc. As others have mentioned, no tie bar with a three-piece suit.


----------



## StylinLa (Feb 15, 2009)

I find the navy tie to be sopoforic. The royal blue pops a bit. I think three solids can look sharp, but would generally opt for a patterned tie with that combo myself. Or, a more contrasting color.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

scorps said:


> would appreciate *any* comments.


Haven't been here long, hmmm? :icon_smile_big:

But since you asked so nicely.





scorps said:


> Do you think the royal blue tie or the navy tie goes better with this suit? If neither colour goes - which colour would you go for?.



The royal blue tie is slightly less tedious. Which color? There is a *world* of color and *pattern,* many of which will harmonize beautifully with a solid navy suit. (Mostly very nice suit, by the way. More later.)





scorps said:


> Does the tie bar which spans the full width of the tie look better or the one that spans 3/4 of the width?



No, it looks worse. And consider positioning it at an angle, and perhaps one that isn't a solid rectangle.





scorps said:


> I personally think the looks good with either the royal or



Yes, yes it does. In fact, it can be worn with *any* tie and white shirt. (Please lose the fashionable TV fold. See previous remark about tedious.) White PS are classic, but when worn to the exclusion of the same multitude of choices available for ties, dull, dull, dull.





scorps said:


> any other recommendations which you would go with?



Nice suit. But the waistcoat! I know it's fashionable, but the low scooped waistcoat in emulation of a formal waistcoat looks dreadful!

Oh, and put a dimple below your knot!


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

alphadelta said:


> Three solids (suit, shirt and tie) are too much IMO. I would pair the suit and shirt with a burgundy or red tie with some pattern and texture -- pin dots, paisley, etc. As others have mentioned, no tie bar with a three-piece suit.


I disagree that 3 solids (shirt, suit and tie) are too much. I do admit that 3 solids (as described above and to the left) works best buy a substantial amount with colored shirts (and colored pocket squares that are an exact match for those colored shirts) and beige, brown or tan (depending on whether the suit is dark, light or medium) for the shoes and, if applicable, other leather garments in the outfit (such as a belt, the bottom ends and center rear of a pair of suspenders and a pair of sock garters).

However, I agree with everything else you said, alphadelta.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Flanderian said:


> But the waistcoat! I know it's fashionable, but the low scooped waistcoat in emulation of a formal waistcoat looks dreadful!


I agree. If you must wear a waistcoat wear a traditional high waistcoat as is the norm for a 3-piece suit.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> I agree. If you must wear a waistcoat wear a traditional high waistcoat as is the norm for a 3-piece suit.


I agree with this. Waistcoats should also not be worn with low rise trousers. The proportions are all throw off. The second to last button should be where the bottom button is and there should be two more on top of that (for 5 buttons total using the same spacing. But I really like the jacket.


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

I agree with Earl of Ormonde and Matt S. Vests should be worn high with high rise pants.

The high rise pants should be self adjusting or non-self adjusting suspender pants (each with 6 suspender buttons that are internally or externally mounted) with suspenders that are strictly button down. Interchangeable suspenders (those that go back and forth between button down and clip on) and especially suspenders that are strictly clip on are dreadful and cheap feeling and looking beyond belief. High rise belt-less and suspender-less self adjusting pants are also an excellent choice with high vests.

With the self adjusting suspender pants, side adjusters without the rear adjuster is all that is needed, but a rear adjuster in addition to the side adjusters also works.

Belt-less and suspender-less self adjusting pants work best by a substantial amount with side adjusters and rear adjusters, but side adjusters only are acceptable. Self adjusting suspender pants and especially belt-less and suspender-less self adjusting pants should never have a rear adjuster without side adjusters. Belt-less and suspender-less self adjusting pants should never have no adjusters at all.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Tiepin correctly placed just under knot & proper waistcoat for a SB suit. All the same colour. Solid! I dress like this on occasion. 
https://i467.photobucket.com/albums/rr31/allgood702/Apparel/DSC04649-CROP.jpg


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

Either tie works fine. I like the royal blue better. Lose the clip, and yes, try to get a dimple in that knot.


----------



## TsAr (Mar 21, 2013)

Out of the two choices royal blue is better, but I would do without the tie clip....I would personally go for a red or maroon tie..


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

If you want a navy tie, i recommend something with texture, like a grenadine.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

tocqueville said:


> If you want a navy tie, i recommend something with texture, like a grenadine.


Definitely. Good advice!


----------



## JackKelly (Dec 20, 2011)

Lose the tie clip (in fact - throw them all away :biggrin, get a contrasting tie, and this is a killer outfit.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

In addition to what others have said, I'll just throw in my two cents...

Use a four in hand knot.

A tie clip is indeed unnecessary with a three piece suit. But I'd also say it's best avoided on dressier outfits in general. Peak lapels, French cuffs, etc. make the tie clip look progressively more of an affectation. Instead, try an invisible solution such as The Tie Thing if you're worried about it flapping about.



Earl of Ormonde said:


> The navy tie looks best. A deep purple tie or even deep gold,bronze would also work.
> Lose the tiebar, one does not wear a tiebar with a waistcoat. Use a tiepin instead, high up, just below the dimple.


You say to lose the tie bar, then recommend getting a tie pin that is rendered even _more_ superfluous than the aforementioned by placing right below the dimple? I do not see the logic in this.



Flanderian said:


> Haven't been here long, hmmm? :icon_smile_big:
> 
> But since you asked so nicely.
> The royal blue tie is slightly less tedious. Which color? There is a *world* of color and *pattern,* many of which will harmonize beautifully with a solid navy suit. (Mostly very nice suit, by the way. More later.)
> ...


You oversimplify. The TV fold is a classic and the best choice when it comes to wanting to wear a pocket square in an understated way. That said, there's nothing wrong with a puff or single point here and there for variety.

The waistcoat would look better if it and the trousers sat higher. A formal waistcoat would barely have any space between the buttons. I agree though that this is a bit of a mutt.



JackKelly said:


> Lose the tie clip (in fact - throw them all away :biggrin, get a contrasting tie, and this is a killer outfit.


Disregard this silly man! He knows not what he speaks. Just don't wear them with a three piece suit.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Jovan said:


> You oversimplify.


Not really, I expressed an opinion.



Jovan said:


> The TV fold is a classic.


Or an aberration. It was fashionable for about 10 or 12 years from roughly the mid-50's through the mid-60's, and then abandoned and decried by just about anyone with sartorial interests as smug and dull for the next 35 years, before being resurrected in an era in which dull smugness is again thought a virtue. There are far worse sartorial sins, but it's still smug and dull.



Jovan said:


> and the best choice when it comes to wanting to wear a pocket square in an understated way.


Or smug and dull. But everyone gets a vote.


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

Wear the royal blue tie never.

Wear the navy tie with something other than that suit.

Wear that waistcoat on every occasion when you wear the royal blue tie and at no other time.

Wear a tie with some other base color (grey, red, yellow, probably not green) with that suit.


----------



## jsbrugg (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm not going to weigh in on the general merits of the tv fold and the tie bar, but I don't think they work together in the photos. With a similar shape and shine, it looks like there are two white bars floating across a dark background - almost like correction tape. Each one might be ok on its own, but definitely not paired together.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

Both combinations are, to my eye, too uninteresting visually to consider wearing. Agree with the above commentary on the tie bar, and I'm also not a fan of the TV fold with a simple white handkerchief.


----------



## guymac (Nov 16, 2011)

I think the vest is too much. You can do without it and just get a dark blue tie or burgundy.


----------



## LawSuits (Nov 1, 2011)

I was going to comment, but I noticed the horse is deceased.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

LawSuits said:


> I was going to comment, but I noticed the horse is deceased.


Give it a good beating and it may revive, of course


----------



## poorboy (Feb 23, 2012)

Have gotten compliments from others on this navy combo.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

So... OP? Any indication that you read the constructive criticism here?


----------



## scorps (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi everyone - thank you all for your constructive comments. Have been very busy preparing for my wedding and that is why I haven't had the chance to reply.
In fact I will be wearing this suit for the big day!!! Which is one of the reasons why I have asked for advice.

I think I will ditch the navy tie and go for a more contrasting tie with some texture. I will post more pictures of my choice


----------

